# Mothers instinct did you know the sex of your baby before you found out?



## babytots

Popping over from first trimester to ask this :)

With previous pregnancies I just knew whether they were going to be a girl or boy and each time I was right. This time my instinct says girl but I'm worried that if I'm wrong I'm setting myself up for a huge fall. Don't get me wrong I'll be overjoyed if its a boy but we would love another little girl to complete our family. 

So did mother instinct kick in for you and was it right? x


----------



## RaspberryK

I knew with ds and I don't have a clue with this one xx


----------



## amanda111308

I knew immediately with my son that he was a boy but this time around I can't trust my judgement because a part of me really wants a girl to complete a family of 4 but there is something inside saying this one could very easily be a boy... I will be thrilled either way I just can't trust myself lol we are staying team yellow until the birth so we have a while to wait!


----------



## Selaphyna

with my first, I knew he was a boy from the start. First name that popped in my head after finding out I was pregnant with him was his name (old wives tale says that the first name that pops in your head is the gender of baby). 

This one, I had no instinct at all. I hoped for girl, but at u/s we had at 23 weeks, tech said looks like a boy, and we briefly saw it, but she moved on too quickly for us to really see. But now looking back at my pregnancy so far, I'm sure the u/s is correct and we are having a boy. If he turns out to be a she, that's fine too, as long as Pickle is healthy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Babytots :flower:

I was 100% convinced that this baby was a girl, so much that I was actually a little let-down to find out she was a HE! :dohh: So I no longer trust my "gender instinct", not that I've had much success in the past, either, though. :winkwink:


----------



## Ashersmomma

I was wrong with DS, and will probably be wrong with this one. I think it is just because I want a girl so badly that I convince myself it is. But I won't be disappointed either way. Just want LO to be happy and healthy :)


----------



## maisie78

I KNEW my first was a boy... erm nope. Then I was almost sure this one was a girl...wrong again. I have literally zero maternal intuition lol :)


----------



## AMB1216

both my husband and I were completely wrong. We thought for sure it would be a girl and even at my 18 week ultrasound the tech said girl (she didn't get a potty shot and thought the umbilical cord was 3 lines) so we were shocked when my actual ultrasound tech at the OB office said it was a boy. I was a bit disappointed but I love him so much already and girl or boy didn't change that. 
I get a little bummed when looking at baby stuff and I see cute girl things because the theme for a little girl was going to be owls and I know when we have another baby, they won't have the owl stuff like they do now if it ends up being a girl. 

I am super excited though for my LO, I can't wait for him to get here. :)


----------



## emmi26

Yep always lol never been wrong I knew Harry was a boy I knew this one was a girl

Emma


----------



## babytots

Thanks for all the replies. Like you Amanda I can't trust my judgement as I have wanted another girl since we decided to ttc again and I keep telling myself its going to be a boy but my heart says different. I need to stop myself looking at baby things til we get to the 20 week scan lol. x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm curious to see daddy's intuition! I honest have no idea, all my family is guessing boy but DH says he's known its a girl from the start. So we'll be finding out Sunday :)

Love reading your stories ladies over your own thoughts!


----------



## DocMcStuffins

My instinct has been spot on with each pregnancy. I knew every time it was expecting girls.

This time even though all my cravings and symptoms pointed to baby being a boy, I just knew I was having another girl, and I am!

X


----------



## jzgrace

I had a dream while pregnant with dd2 and in the dream it was a girl about 5 months old. And when she was born, girl, and looked just like she did in my dream. Ive had two dreams that this one is a girl too. We will see on the 13th...


----------



## LadyAphrodity

I knew girl from the moment I found out. Husband thought not but I just lnew


----------



## LuxAeterna

I knew with all of them.


----------



## Pink Sarah

Completely wrong!


----------



## AMB1216

jzgrace said:


> I had a dream while pregnant with dd2 and in the dream it was a girl about 5 months old. And when she was born, girl, and looked just like she did in my dream. Ive had two dreams that this one is a girl too. We will see on the 13th...

Its funny I had a dream that we were told I was having a boy, then it like flashed to a newborn with lots of dark brown hair and big blue eyes. 
So we'll see if he looks the way he did in my dream x)

My mom even had a dream we were having a boy lol


----------



## junbait

This is my first pregnancy and I had already dreamed about girls. But as soon as I found out I was pregnant I had a feeling I was carrying a boy and the gender was confirmed weeks later.


----------



## mandaa1220

I knew completely and referred to baby as a him. Was confirmed at 16 weeks.


----------



## yellowduck

I don't find out for another few weeks but I'm convinced we are having a girl, all the old wives tales point towards a girl too. OH thinks we're having a boy...we'll see who's right soon!


----------



## pinkribbon

I thought DS1 was a girl
I thought DS2 was a boy
This one I'm wavering. I think my gut says it's a boy but maybe because I'd love a girl that's making me believe girl if that makes sense :shrug:


----------



## bounceyboo

hi im popping over from 1st tri too :) I knew on my son before it was confirmed right from the start cant describe how I knew I just did this time my symptoms have been a little different my lil bump is all out in front last time it was all in d ass :haha::haha: ive a sneeking feeling its a girl but wont find out this time til I have he or she :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thinking of dreams, before pregnancy I had plenty of dreams of us having a baby boy so I always thought our first would be boy. But since being pregnant I haven't really had dreams toward a specific gender. Although the other night I dreamed we did our gender reveal and inside was yellow because we weren't allowed to know:haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

With my son I knew he was a boy before it was confirmed........I had numerous boy dreams, even one where I painted my car blue to match him. I always referred to him as "he" so I was convinced and I had convinced everyone else also that they called him "he".

With this pregnancy Im not so sure. Ive had a dream where I gave birth to a female cat.......I was changing its nappy and everything and a dream where my father (deceased) was holding up a landscape piece of A4 white paper and in big black bold letters it said "its a boy".......so Im guessing this one is another boy also. Wont know until deliverly day though as we are not finding out with this one.


----------



## Feronia

I have a 100% failed guess rate at guessing the sexes of my friends' babies and also my own. :dohh: We'll see about this time!


----------



## Carlyp1990

With katie I felt like she was a girl... oh said boy!
With this one iv felt boy from the start and had a dream last night I gave birth to a boy and he was smaller than katie was at birth. We find out on Monday so will know for sure then if my instinct is right  xxx


----------



## reeshy

I definitely felt like this one was a girl! It was no surprise when my docs agreed with me :)


----------



## calm

I personally don't believe in mothers instinct as regards to gender. Throughout the years on BnB I've seen many ladies swear that they knew what sex they were having, only to be completely surprised when they were wrong. You have 50% chances of being right, so obviously you do get it right a lot of the time


----------



## MoonLove

I was sure my daughter was a boy up until about 18 weeks. My husband kept saying it'll be a girl on the 20 week scan and he was right!


----------



## babytots

Thanks for all the replies. My mother instinct was always backed up by my symptoms which were different in my girl pregnancies to my boy ones. So I would just wait for my symptoms to kick in and knew straightaway I was right. 

How exciting that most of you will be finding out soon. Boy or girl I'll be happy as long as baby is healthy but I can't wait to find out what we are having so we can sit down our eldest 2 and tell them (both mother hens and adore having siblings). 



DocMcStuffins said:


> My instinct has been spot on with each pregnancy. I knew every time it was expecting girls.
> 
> This time even though all my cravings and symptoms pointed to baby being a boy, I just knew I was having another girl, and I am!
> 
> X

I have symptoms that point to boy so now I'm pretty sure it will be another boy. I'll be surprised now if its a girl even though mother instinct is telling me it is.x


----------



## ClairAye

I knew a million percent that our son was a boy, there was no question! I'd of been so shocked if he came out a girl!

With our daughter I first had a huge girl instinct but then I really wanted a girl so convinced myself she was a boy, that made me have no instinct at all from then!


----------



## bdb84

I just knew my first was a boy. I even bought some boy clothes before my gender scan. 

With DD, I wanted a little girl, but her pregnancy was so identical to DS's that I had myself convinced that it was another boy. 

Right now I have no idea with this pregnancy, although I am slightly leaning girl.


----------



## Bmommy

With my son I knew the whole time it was a boy when people would say maybe it's a girl I would say nope I'm sure it's a boy, with this one as soon as I found out me and hubby started calling her a she we just felt it and sure enough we were right , although at 21 weeks and 2 u/s confirming it I'm still not convinced just because we want a girl so bad I can't believe it came true. Congrats on your new baby and I'm sending baby girl dust your way!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I wanted to update after finding out yesterday! Although I was clueless, DH was correct in knowing she's a girl!:pink:


----------



## madseasons

First one...yes without a doubt....this one, I was leaning boy and I was wrong...but never really knew


----------



## Carlyp1990

I was wrong! We thought boy but scan says girl! Xx


----------



## Rhio92

I feel like this one is a girl, but I don't know if it's because I so desperately want a girl!


----------



## disneygirl27

I absolutely knew my first was a boy and this time I have the same strength of feeling that I'm carrying a girl...we shall see!!


----------



## babytots

Congrats Mrs Dragonfly and Carly on your pink bumps. 

As the weeks pass I'm getting more and more excited to find out. I've started window shopping already since we will need to try and spread the cost out for this baby. DS1 birthday next month, DD2 birthday the month after and a holiday to visit my inlaws and then christmas after that means everything we buy will have to be in the january sales lol). So I've started making a wish list of the things we need for a girl and all the things we will need for a boy.x


----------



## Jennuuh

The day I found out, I said 'Omg! I'm pregnant! IT'S A BOY!' lol. 
I literally bought clothes for HIM before we even knew he was in fact a boy, because I was so set that we would hear blue at our ultrasound.

I was getting a 15wk ultrasound and I kept saying 'Look how cute he is!' or 'He's so active in there!' and she looked at the femur and ended up looking between the legs and she just goes '..You might want to stop calling baby a he...' WHAT?! 

Confirmed at 16wks that baby is actually a SHE and then again at 17wks for another scan - Definitely a girl! Shocked didn't even begin to describe how I felt! haha! We would have been thrilled either way - Gender doesn't matter next to hearing that she's healthy :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Jennuuh that's so funny, good job you found out, I just knew ds was a boy we stayed team yellow til the end... If he'd been a girl I'd have been in shock and said it can't be/wrong baby lol. 
Xx


----------



## Pandora0814

I knew my First was a boy. For some reason (years before I even thought about kids) I knew my first would be a boy. I even bought random clothes that were extremely boyish. Everyone except my mom and dad doubted me but I was DEAD ON! 

Now with this one, I am stumped. Once again everyone is saying girl even my husband bc he thinks he can't be lucky twice in a row... I'm leaning towards a boy again but I'm actually not 100% sure this time. 

I will find out soon enough and I hope I will be able to surprise my hubby like I did with the first one.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I was 100% on both my kids. I didn't even need to gender check with my DD because I just had such a strong feeling that she was a she and at the scan I was right... With this one I was convinced from about week 9 that he was a he and yup HE will be here in Feb. I had the Panorama Blood screen done about a week ago and it also can tell you the gender as well. So my instincts were spot on.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was convinced I was having a boy and even convinced everyone else too but I had a girl! I was very happy either way though :)


----------



## Breeelizabeth

I knew from the day I found out that I was pregnant I believed I was having a girl, I just knew.. I dreamt I had a little girl, I kept seeing the name I had chosen for a girl everywhere and I did all those online gender predictions and they all said girl. But still made me nervous to find out, but she's definitely a little girl haha!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes I just knew right from the positive test that I was carrying a boy, I wasn't at all surprised when it was confirmed at the US. Although I suppose it is just 50/50 so maybe i would have felt like that either way?


----------



## auraobie

Yes, I knew from about 15 weeks that dd was a girl. I am hoping that the same certainty happens this time :)


----------



## Lenny77

I knew instantly with my 3 girls that they were all girls we didn't find out till they were born and this bub I have had a strong feeling that it's a boy and found a pic on the USB that shows what looks like boy parts we also anted to keep this one a surprise


----------

